

Widespread iTunes and iCloud Apple ID Outage - dylanrw
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/16/widespread-itunes-and-icloud-apple-id-outage/

======
dylanrw
At first I tried to reset my pass, it said that there was a "fatal internal
error", now iforgot.apple.com is just plan unresponsive...

~~~
dylanrw
Seems to be back up(ish) now.

